# Where do you keep business/calling cards. Wallet? Is there a way to protect them?



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if this belongs in this forum, but yesterday I realized that the business cards I keep in my wallet tend quickly to get sort of aged. They frankly show signs of having been in a relatively damp, humid place, which I guess might describe my pocket, esp. in this season of humid heat. So. Are there options? Where else might I carry them? How can I protect them so that they look good when I present them to people?


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> I'm not sure if this belongs in this forum, but yesterday I realized that the business cards I keep in my wallet tend quickly to get sort of aged. They frankly show signs of having been in a relatively damp, humid place, which I guess might describe my pocket, esp. in this season of humid heat. So. Are there options? Where else might I carry them? How can I protect them so that they look good when I present them to people?


You have several options...

1. Business card carrying case. Here's an example. You can get them engraved, etc.

https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Steel-Business-Card-Case/dp/B00117F6C8

2. Keep some in your briefcase.

3. Keep some in your wallet, but keep refreshing them.

4. I always keep some in my sport coat and suit jacket pockets.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

*cases*

Card cases strike me as too clunky. I have too much crap in my pockets as it is (wallet, cell phone, etc.)


----------



## Casual_yet_trying (Mar 25, 2010)

I suggest the jacket pocket or the shirt pocket if you have one. 

One note, if you ever do business with Japanese workers, under no circumstances should you ever keep or place business cards in your wallet if you keep your wallet in your back pocket.


----------



## ChivalryAintDead (Jan 12, 2010)

You shouldn't really keep them in your wallet at all in Japan, which I find incredibly frustrating, since my slim Ettinger wallet is far more elegant than the cheap, plastic, formulaic, business card holders most Japanese businessmen seem to tote.


----------



## S.Paul (Nov 23, 2009)

Card cases certainly add yet another sort of large item for your pockets but if you keep it in a jacket pocket it's not too bad. I have a card case that is made from mango wood, hand carved with a flip top. Nice to look at, smells great and definitely protects the cards! Just a thought if you wanted to move beyond "cheap, plastic, forumulaic" ones.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe you should consider buying a card case from this seller:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/rparishwoodworks?section_id=5384205


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

A lovely brown calf credit card case from Florence, a gift from a former girlfriend. When whipping it out for clients (Echos of Blazing Saddles.) when presenting my card it always impresses!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

S.Paul said:


> Card cases certainly add yet another sort of large item for your pockets


Mine, with cards, is about 1/8" thick and hardly bigger than the card itself. Will fit neatly in the pocket of a waistcoat.


----------



## ExecAccess (Jan 1, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Card cases strike me as too clunky. I have too much crap in my pockets as it is (wallet, cell phone, etc.)


Perhaps you should consider some form of man bag, gets everything out of your pockets.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a metal card case but rarely use it. It is not at all bulky and it does prevent the cards from becoming damaged but I simply am not in the habit of using it.
I once had a leather case, many years ago, and at that time did find myself using it fairly frequently.

Currently I keep a good supply of cards in my briefcase and a box of 250 in the glove compartment of my car. I always put several fresh cards into my right inside jacket pocket (which never contains anything else.) This allows me to immediately offer a card with my left hand, as I am shaking the hand of a colleague or client. Not having them in any sort of case saves the extra moments of needing both hands to open a case, remove the card, etc.

I also do keep a small number of cards in my wallet, so as to be sure as to never be caught without one, however I only use those as a last resort, and change them out with fresh cards from time to time, to prevent them from becoming "wallet worn."


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I keep some in my briefcase or whatever bag I have with me. But also a dozen or so loose in an inside jacket pocket. An inside pocket that contains notihing more than my business cards. There's something very pleasing and almost elegant I think about being able to fish one up in an instant without looking & without having to root around in holders and wallets; almost in a single movement, hand in, card out, card presented. While others are still looking for theirs. And the fact that they're loose in an inside jacket pocket means that they don't get the battering that wallet-held business cards get.

I think that business card holders are clumsy, unnecessary and an affectation that adds nothing.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I keep some in my briefcase or whatever bag I have with me. But also a dozen or so loose in an inside jacket pocket. An inside pocket that contains notihing more than my business cards. There's something very pleasing and almost elegant I think about being able to fish one up in an instant without looking & without having to root around in holders and wallets; almost in a single movement, hand in, card out, card presented. While others are still looking for theirs. And the fact that they're loose in an inside jacket pocket means that they don't get the battering that wallet-held business cards get.
> 
> I think that business card holders are clumsy, unnecessary and an affectation that adds nothing.


 Indeed.
And while not necessarily always an affectation, card holders are at the very least, one more item to fumble with.
Simple, clean elegance in presentation is an admirable trait.
I believe understatement to be preferable to overstatement in most every instance.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Maybe you should consider buying a card case from this seller:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/rparishwoodworks?section_id=5384205


Those really are beautiful.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I keep some in my briefcase or whatever bag I have with me. But also a dozen or so loose in an inside jacket pocket. An inside pocket that contains notihing more than my business cards. There's something very pleasing and almost elegant I think about being able to fish one up in an instant without looking & without having to root around in holders and wallets; almost in a single movement, hand in, card out, card presented. While others are still looking for theirs. And the fact that they're loose in an inside jacket pocket means that they don't get the battering that wallet-held business cards get..


I agree. I feel like a slob standing there fishing around in my wallet for what invariably is a battered card. Hence my raising the topic.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

tinytim said:


> Those really are beautiful.


I second that.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Yet another reason I like wearing jackets. I put my cards in all my jackets as well is my briefcase.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

When I expect to give my cards out, I keep them in my left pants pocket and place the cards I receive in my shirt pocket. When carrying a few cards for "just in case," I keep a few in a small portfolio I carry. Also, I use a folding breast pocket wallet for suits and the cards stay clean in that type of wallet. Not so in the typical "sport" wallet.


----------



## Thurnau (Apr 14, 2010)

I keep several in each of my breifcases to ensure i always have cards on the go. I keep a few in my car. For some reason business cards are an 1/8" too wide to even fit in my wallet credit card slots. I have a fancy marble and wood pen and business card hold on my desk were most of my customers and vendors would speak to me anyway. If I had to talk to customers in the field regularly I would keep them in my shirt or jacket pocket or in a business card holder. I had a stainless steel business card holder once and it got bent up in my pocket.


----------



## ChivalryAintDead (Jan 12, 2010)

I just purchased this: 

The bridal leather is heavenly.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wallet and briefcase for me -- cant imagine carrying around yet another item in addition to cell phone, keys, change, etc.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

I have essentially 3 levels of "preparedness" with business cards.

- For business/social events where I KNOW I'm exchanging cards, I'll put a card case in my jacket pocket

- I stock my briefcase, laptop bag, and even backpack for varying business and social situations where I might need a business card

- Worst case, as an "emergency situation", and available even when completely casual, I do keep about 4 cards in my wallet, but these are my last choice to give out, as they do get warped as you point out.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

I have an additional inside ticket pocket in all my jackets in which two or three business cans reside: They come to no harm as the pocket is rarely used for anything else and if I need more for a specific occasion I simply add them.


----------

